# Time to get to know a little about Frank Vogel



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.pacersdigest.com/showpost.php?p=1151390&postcount=553



> “[Pitino] sent me to see Coach O’Brien,” Vogel said. When he did, OBrien said, “You know what, I could really use someone to help me out with the video equipment. Let me talk to Rick and we’ll see what we can do.”
> 
> Even here it took Vogel a bit of trickery to land the job.
> 
> ...


Interesting read. Was a little scared to find out that O'Brien was Vogel's mentor, but after last night and reading some articles floating around the web, it sounds like he is much more personable, likable, and knows that O'Brien's rotations were wacky as ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I love how Vogel is German for Bird.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I love how Vogel is German for Bird.


And Dutch


----------

